
Ask HN: Employer can't send me salary from US - evex
My employer is trying to send me my salary via wire transfer to lebanon,<p>but he can&#x27;t because OFAC<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wm.edu&#x2F;offices&#x2F;techtransfer&#x2F;ExportControls&#x2F;Regulations&#x2F;OFAC&#x2F;<p>We are considering Western Union as an option, but does OFAC apply to all money platforms in the US?<p>How can I recieve my salary from my employer?
======
techjuice
It may be illegal for the employer to send any money to you if you live in a
sanctioned country. It may have also been illegal for them to allow you to do
any paid work for them. You should talk with an attorney in your country for
further guidance on what can legally be done, unfortunately they may not be
able to pay you until sanctions have been lifted.

They would have to check with their lawyers to see what they can legally do,
if they disregard sanctions they can be imprisoned, fined and have their
business immediately dissolved by the U.S. Government.

~~~
meric
"Depending on the country, OFAC programs may freeze assets of embargoed
countries, prohibit payment of funds to individuals and countries on the
embargo list, or prohibit provision of services to countries subject to US
sanctions."

It looks like it's legal to provision services FROM the sanctioned country to
the US, only payments to it are embargoed - so the OP can receive payments in
another country?

------
meric
Moneygram is cheap service too.

Can you open a bank account in a non-sanctioned country, and ask your employer
to send your salary there? What about family or relatives overseas? If you
play your cards right maybe you can domicile at a non-sanctioned country,
"work from home", and work "while travelling" through Lebanon.

------
savethefuture
If you wanted it under the table, you could try a digital coin of some kind.

~~~
evex
but switching it to cash would require some hard work here, unless I use some
exchange service but that would make me lose some money...

~~~
savethefuture
Well you either get your money, or you dont, its your choice if its too much
work for you then I suggest you find a new job.

